# House Hunters International



## Michelle Leopard

Hi Alessio,

I hope you don't mind me getting in touch, I am a Producer working on a television show called House Hunters International in New York which follows English speaking expats in their quest to purchase a house abroad. I am hoping to find interesting English speakers to profile who are about to or have recently moved countries to buy a home in Venice. Have you bought a place there or do you know any other expats who have? Please find a little blurb about the show below: 

House Hunters International is a half-hour program currently airing on the Home and Garden Television Network (HGTV). The program is a spin-off of the popular House Hunters and has spent the last several seasons exploring the idiosyncrasies of buying real estate in other countries. HHI is about a personal journey of discovery and the making of life-long dreams. 

The series is designed to de-mystify the international home-buying process by going behind the scenes of a house hunt where buyers and their real estate agents tour 3 homes. At its core, House Hunters International is a travel show concentrating on the idiosyncrasies of the locales and what makes them special and different. A great deal of effort will be made to capture rich visuals and to provide sequences where viewers will be exposed to local vistas, traditions, lifestyles and architecture.

Basically we are looking for English speakers, preferably under 50 who are about to move countries to buy or have bought a home in Venice within the last two years. 
Please get in touch if you have any more questions about the show. I look forward to hearing from you!

Best wishes and many thanks, 

Michelle 

Michelle James
Associate Producer
LEOPARD FILMS USA 
127 East 26th Street, New York, NY 10010. 
+1 212 843 2821
[email protected]
Leopard Films


----------



## Michelle Leopard

dacol said:


> I've just moved in to a house in crete in the chania area. At the moment I'm having problems with the bureaucracy getting a residents permit so that I can collect the new car i have already bought!
> On the positive side I have been actually staying in the south of crete since mid june, so have a nice healthy suntan, and no desire to return to the UK!
> Is there anyone on this site living in the wider chania area?
> Dave


Hi Dave,

I hope you don't mind me getting in touch. I found your details on expat forum and I hope you might be able to help me with my strange request…

I am a Producer working on a television show called House Hunters International which follows English speaking expats in their quest to purchase a house abroad. I wonder if you or any of your expat contacts might be interested in getting involved?! Please find a little blurb about the show below:

House Hunters International is a half-hour program currently airing on the Home and Garden Television Network (HGTV) in America.
The series is designed to de-mystify the international home-buying process by going behind the scenes of a house hunt where buyers and their real estate agents tour 3 homes.

At its core, House Hunters International is a travel show concentrating on the idiosyncrasies of the locales and what makes them special and different.

You can watch some examples of the show here:





 - London from South Africa (1600 series) 



 - Dubai from Illinois (2000 series)


Please get in touch if you have any more questions about the show. I look forward to hearing from you!

Best wishes and many thanks,

Michelle

Michelle James
ASSOCIATE PRODUCER LEOPARD FILMS 
1-3 St Peter's Street, London N1 8JD - +44 20 7704 3300
[email protected]
Leopard Films


----------

